# M4 build thread



## GSXRanger (Nov 6, 2008)

*M4 build thread (Range Report 08 NOV 08)*

I have built a number of AR's / M4's in the recent past few years. Almost ALL of them started as a bare lower, and pieced together according to the requestor's needs. 

Now, I wanted to open discussion on my current project. I am deploying to the box in a month, and my personal AR's are all set up for me... one has an EOTech on it, the other has an ACOG. 

This new rifle is for the HH6. This is her rifle, and I am setting it up for her. I purchased a box stock Smith and Wesson M&P 15. It is a traditional M4, with the removable A3 type carrying handle / sight rail. It has the traditional front sights, with the shorty round plastic handguards.

The trigger, out of the box was QUITE impressive. The finish and fit were equally impressive. Over all, this is one VERY nice AR.

The 6 position stock on the S&W is quality kit, but she likes the MAGPUL I have on my shorty. 

So, if you were to build up a carbine length M4, how would you do it? What rails would you use? Would you keep the standard front sights or put a low profile gas block and full floated rails on it? What type of pistol grip do you like? Stock? Etc..

This rifle will eventually wear an EOTech, but for now, she's sticking with iron sights. 

I will post some pictures of her shooting this weekend... 

I look forward to your input, and this will be a good discussion thread.

Cheers!!!


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2008)

As one who is looking to put together an AR I'm quite interested in this thread. I'm sure I'm not the only one.

So, to our resident gun nuts...start typing bitches. At combat speed.


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a tough forum (Law Enforcement Only), but here's a pretty good link on AR basics...
http://forums.officer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81462
Jwise there has put a lot of work into it...Good stuff.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, this will be an interesting thread! Thanks GSXR!

I have always leaned towards the long shooters and never did an M-4 variant. I am getting ready to do that now as well! So maybe I can get some advice on how to build my CQB shorty! If you don't mind the hitch hicker!?!


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 6, 2008)

I have two AR's already that I have built... this one, is a bit different. I started by ordering a complete Smith and Wesson M&P 15, and plan to just use "add on" parts for it. Everything added will be function, over form. 

My shorty AR has a Timney trigger in it, and I really like it. But, this Smith has such a nice trigger out of the box, I may not do anything with it. I will put an ambi selector switch on it, and an extended magazine release, due to my HH6 has pretty small hands. She also shoots ambidextrous. 

I am keeping the iron sights for now, because I am teaching her the basics of how to go from mechanical zero, to battle sight zero for her, and repeat it. Once she has that down, I will mount an EOTech on it, since she loves my 552. 

I won't be hanging a PEQ on it, or any other form of laser aiming divice, so a long, fully floated forearm rail is wasted money, and wasted space. 

I will, however, mount a light... so I do need rails. I am considering the Troy Industries 7" MRF-DI, since it is a drop in rail, for a carbine length gas tube. It allows to bridge mount the optics, which gives me space for a magnifier behind the EOTech, or to mount a BUIS behind later down the road.

http://troyind.com/MRFDI.html










As for rear stocks... I am HUGELY impressed with the stock S&W piece. While not as sturdy as my MAGPUL, it is impressive over some I have seen. It is a true six position adjustable stock, and she seems to like it. Therefore I may not mess with it yet.

Vertical forgrips... love em or leave em, she likes them. I for one, do not use them, for I use my non firing hand cupped right in front of the magwell. which allows me to transition to magazine changes quickly. I'm not a fan of pressure switches, so I am at odds of how to do this with the surefire light I have to add to this rifle.

Pistol grips... I have a Tango Down grip on my shorty, and I like it. But, she seems to be more inclined to the Ergo Battle grips. She likes the angle and feel.

Now, for charging handles... I run a PRI Gas Buster on my shorty, since that is the rifle I run a can on. It keeps gas and grime out of my eyes, when shooting it suppressed. 

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/PRI-Gas-Buster-Charging-Handle-p/pri m84 gb.htm






The stock Smith charging handle is Mil-Spec, and for me, it's comfortable. But, to give her something more substantial to grab... I like the tactical latch from Badger Oridnance...

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Badger-Tactical-Latch-p/tac latch - badger1.htm







Anyway... those are my thoughts. I am looking forward to input from you guys / gals. Give me some suggestions, and help me build her rifle. I will take pictures as I go along, and show you the changes as it evolves...


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 6, 2008)

*Specifics*

Stocks: LMT SOPMOD, Vltor EMOD, Magpul UBR or CTR.  I prefer the SOPMOD or Vltor EMOD.  Top two stocks with the go-fast guy's

Rail Systems: Daniel Defense "Omega" rail.  No gunsmith required, free float, mil-spec'd and hard piece of kit. Others are of course Knights RIS and RAS, Yankee Hill Machine (YHM) lightweight rail systems. LaRue Tactical is probably one of the best also but requires the removal of the FSB and gas tube, barrel nut, delta ring etc.  Easy if you've got the tools and bench blocks. Same goes for the Knights stuff. 

Grips: Mag Pul MIAD with the Enhanced trigger gaurd.  Ergo grip, Tango Down battle grip, etc. 

BUIS: Trop flip ups, Midwest Industries flip ups (MI), A.R.M.S LP40, LMT A2 rear style sight and the Matech 600 meter flip up. 

Yankee Hill Machine makes a great front sight gas block in integrated flip up front sight. 

I'll think of more later. ;)


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay, I had to star somewhere so I got my new M-4.

Something to build on!!!


----------



## CAL (Nov 7, 2008)

I built my first M4gery.  Here's a picture from the initial build, since then I've added the Daniel Defense 7.0 rail system, a KAC vertical grip, single point sling adapter/sling, Viking offset light mount w/ G20 Nitrolon, and an Aimpoint 3x magnifier w/ LaRue mount.






Upper and Lower receivers: Rock River
BUIS: ARMS #40A2
Aimpoint Comp ML3 mounted with ARMS #22M68/#22M68 Cantilever
Colt Bayonet


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 7, 2008)

This is mine. I will be getting a COMP-M4 with magnifier for it here shortly.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 7, 2008)

buffalo61 said:
			
		

> If I was going to build an AR15 or an M-4 from the lower reciever up, what would be the best site to go for parts/best prices.  I have been doing a little research and noticed there are a ton of them out there.
> 
> Also, would it be better to buy a complete one and modify it to my needs?  This is going to be the first time I buy/build an AR, so I want to get it right the first time.
> 
> I have been taking the advice for equipment from this thread and a couple of others and I think I have an idea of what I want, I just don't know what lower reciever I want to start with.



Personally I'd go with an LMT Defender lower or the Rock River Arms lower with the two stage NM trigger. You can find for about $450 or if you want standard stage trigger you can find RRA lowers for about $300.  Good stuff.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 7, 2008)

rock river makes good stuff. My armalite is good enough for what I need. Make sure get a 'tactical" upper with forward assist, dust cover, etc. The Sporting models that don't have that are going to get dirty nasty and when it DOES foul you're fucked because it doesn't have a forward assist to get that round fully seated so you can save your ass.

Grips/stocks are personal choice, I like the pachmeyer for "aggressive" design rifles, your choice as to comfort. Each buttstock has its advantages and disadvantages.

Optics, think about what you are going to do.. nowadays a red dot is fine all the way to 600m especially with a magnifier behind it to bolster your visual capability. 

Lights, again personal choice, I have the thunder ranch setup with mine.. i can pull the light off of the mount if i need a handheld light... 

Iron Sights, I went with flipup just so they're out of the frigging way for using whatever optic gets placed on the weapon. They're reliable and accurate enough to hit out to 300+, we'd hit at 500 with our rear flipdowns with no issues.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 8, 2008)

Just remember that LMT, Colt, and RRA are 7075TI aluminum lowers and uppers while others are a lesser 6061 aluminum.  To me it makes a big difference in quality and reliability of your weapon system. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 8, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Just remember that LMT, Colt, and RRA are 7075TI aluminum lowers and uppers while others are a lesser 6061 aluminum.  To me it makes a big difference in quality and reliability of your weapon system.
> 
> Just something to think about.



Yeah, I want a RRA or a LMT. I have a COLT HBAR setup for International Calling!

My Bushmaster was also a V-Match at least until today anyhow!


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Folks,
I don't know if these folks are any good, but I thought I'd pass along the info/prices.
Take it as you will, but I imagine time is running out (Inaugeration in January) so I figured I'd pass the info:
Don't know about quality, but hear the S&W's are good.  Take it as you will.
____________________
Dear Ty,
It took a couple of days, but we have managed to stabilize our replacement cost on our best selling ARs and AKs.  As reported on ABCs Nightline tonight, distributors nationwide raised prices as much as 200 percent on Wednesday.  Our website prices are updated hourly 24/7 to reflect our current replacement cost on each make/model.  We have since contacted each of our distributors and secured our reorder costs through the end of this year.

For example, the very popular Doublestar Mil-Spec M4 A3 .223 has returned to the original price of $699 Delivered. 
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=411534646

Also back to $699 Delivered, the Century International Arms Model RI965X Black Synthetic 223.         
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=55128

Earlier this week we ordered just about every AR we could get our hands on.  As a result, we have hundreds of ARs enroute to us now via UPS.  We are offering reserve orders, first come -first serve, on some of these incoming firearms, like the Smith & Wesson M&P 15R 5.45X39,  Model 811011 for $879 Delivered.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=55424


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok, well... after careful inspection of the new Smith and Wesson M&P 15, I am very impressed. I spent an hour cleaning all of the grime and shipping grease off of it, and now I am heading out to the range. I am bringing 200 rounds of M193 (5.56mm) ammo with me, to break it in. This rifle is fired alot at the factory, evidenced by the carbon on the back side of the firing pin head. 

I have it set at mechanical zero, with the A3 type "carrying handle" and standard front sight tower. This is the basic M&P 15, and cost me $917.00 to my hands. That's shipping, tax and FDLE fee. It helps to have an FFL in the family... he he he.

Ok, off I go... pictures to follow. Gonna take some of the HH6 shooting. This is a great little rifle to start with. Sure, you can "build" one cheaper... but the fit and finish of this M4 is superior. It is VERY tight, and the trigger is one of the best "production" triggers I have felt. Definitely better than my issue Colt. That's for sure.

I look forward to adding on some parts to it to make it more unique... but, I can't fault it the way it is.

Stay tuned gang...


----------



## buffalo61 (Nov 8, 2008)

I looked at the RRA lower and upper and they are at right about the right price.  Hopefully they will have them in stock when I get back in March.

GSXRanger- I am kinda curious of your opinions of your new S&W M&P 15.  That looks like a decently priced M-4.  Again, another one that isn't in stock right now. Hopefully they have something in stock that isn't highly overpriced when I get back.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok Gang... here's my hands on experience with my new Smith and Wesson M&P 15. I took the rifle out of the hard carrying case, which is pretty much a 30 dollar Dockosil single rifle case. Ho hum. The carbine was covered in grease and oil, and the bolt was sort of gritty feeling. The rifle came with a brand new, mil spec 30 round magazine, so I can add that to my eleventy six bazzillion mags I already have.

I took the rifle out in the shed, and gave it a very complete cleaning. This rifle has a 1 in 9 twist, Carbine length gas tube, lightened style barrel, with the traditional sight post up front. Nothing fancy... but the fit and finish were above supurb. The upper and lower mated with ZERO slop, and once cleaned, and properly lubed, the bolt operated silky smooth.

The handguards on the base model are the standard two piece M4 style, no rails. But, the carrying handle has the A3 style sight rail, and comes off easily. Standard Picatinny rails on the upper receiver. 

The trigger, as I stated... is incredibly smooth for this price range. I put my Lymann guage on it, and it broke consistently at five pounds... give or take a few ounces either side. There is little to no creep on it, when dry firing it. 

Off to the range we went. 

The only ammo I had to break her in, was 1974 era, M-193 ball... which was made by Winchester, back in November of 1974. I have five hundred rounds of it still in white boxes... so, I figured I would run about 200 through it, just to break in the barrel, and see how it shot with 55 grain ball.

Here is the picture of the Range on Tamiami Trail in Miami. It's a really crappy range, the only distance you can shoot is out to 100 yards. They are very anal about their rules, one round every five seconds, etc... due to the high volume of fucksticks that frequent.






Here is the rifle, on the bench. Notice the light coat of oil... he he he


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok, I started off shooting from a crappy rest, at 50m just to see if I could print on the 6 inch Shoot and See. I put the sights at mechanical zero, and had to move a total of 14 clicks right... which is almost spot on, for my issued Colt M4 from mechanical zero.

That got my windage right, after the adjustment. I still had some elevation issues... but, I was shooting at 50m, and could not use a standard M4 zero target. 

Here I am shooting the rifle...










Here is the 50m target. Notice group 1, is off to the left. Not too shabby for the first 3 rounds out of the gun. 

Groups two and three were fired successively. I have a 60x spotting scope that I noted the position of the impact of the rounds.

After sight adjustments, I stacked group 4 on top of each other.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 8, 2008)

I then moved the target out to 100m... and just used a fresh Shoot and See, 6 inch circle. With Iron sights, I was making a "lollypop" with the black shoot and see. I would rest the black circle directly on top of the sight post, and press the trigger. I was able to keep every single one of my rounds, within the shoot and see, iron sights with zero issues.

This is with very shitty ammo, and I can almost bet that with 62 grain ball, and an EOTech... this thing will shoot MORE than tight enough for a combat rifle.

I ran 200 rounds through it, cleaning the bore every 40. Not a single hiccup, or misfire, zilch.

My opinion of this rifle so far? 

Amazing.

That is all.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 10, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Just remember that LMT, Colt, and RRA are 7075TI aluminum lowers and uppers while others are a lesser 6061 aluminum.  To me it makes a big difference in quality and reliability of your weapon system.
> 
> Just something to think about.




BushMasters are 7075 T6 aluminum. So what is the difference between the TI and the T6? What do those designations mean?


----------



## CAL (Nov 10, 2008)

*7075* This is one of the highest strength aluminum alloys available Its strength-to weight ratio is excellent and it is ideally used for highly stressed parts. It may be formed in the annealed condition and subsequently heat treated. Spot or flash welding can be used, although arc and gas welding are not recommended. It is available in the clad ('Alclad") form to improve the corrosion resistance with the over-all high strength being only moderately affected. Applications: Used where highest strength is needed.

The letter "T' is always followed oy one or more digits. These digits indicate the meathod used to produce the stable tempers, as follows:
*-T3 *       Solution heat treated, then cold worked.
*-T351*    Solution heat treated, stress-relieved stretched, then cold worked.
*-T36 *     Solution heat treated, then cold worked (controlled).
*-T4  *      Solution heat treated, then naturally aged.
*-T451*    Solution heat treated, then stress relieved stretched.
*-T5  *      Artificially aged only,
*-T6*        Solution heat treated, then artificially aged.
*-T61 *     Solution heat treated (boiling water quench), then artificially aged.
*-T651*    Solution heat treated, stress-relieved stretched, then artificially aged (precipitation heat treatment).
*-T652 *   Solution heat treated, stress relieved by compression. then artificially aged.
*-T7 *       Solution heat treated, then stabilized.
*-T8  *      Solution heat treated, cold worked, then artificially aged.
*-T81 *     Solution heat treated, cold worked (controlled), then artificially aged.
*-T851*    Solution heat treated, cold worked, stress-relieved stretched, then artificially aged.
*-T9  *      Solution heat treated, artificially aged, then cold worked.
*-TlO  *    Artificially aged, then cold worked.
Added digits indicate modification of standard practice.

http://www.ez.org/aluminum.htm


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 10, 2008)

I have two STAG lowers, in boxes on my closet shelf. STAG built the first run of Smith and Wesson M&P rifles, until Smith decided to tool them on their own. As far as the STAG lower, It looks almost identical to my Rock River... and about as MIL-SPEC as you can get. 

I agree with you all. Get them now, while you can... magazines are another item you should stock up on as well. I just ordered more Wolf springs for some of my various mags.

On the subject of THIS thread... my M&P 15 that I am using for a launching platform... I just ordered this hand grip. Rails for the front end are next...

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Magpul-MIAD-Pistol-Grip-p/magpul miad full grip - black.htm


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 10, 2008)

Here are the front rails that I plan on installing, which will allow me to mount my EOTech forward, with the 4X Magnifier (Santa is bringing it) behind the EOTech.

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Daniel-Defense-Omega-Rail-Carbine-Free-Float-p/dd omega 7.htm


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 12, 2008)

The receivers used by S&W are 7075 T6 aluminum. I can attest, they are very tight... and the blue finish is very even, and very nice. However, it's about to be painted.


----------



## jordan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is mine. S&w M&P as well. Trijicon ACOG and Surefire rails. 





















...just had to get this one in here.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 18, 2008)

For anyone looking to purchase 30 and 40 round AR-15 magazines I received this email from GUNCLIP DEPOT:

"We have received the following ar-15 magazines and they are
available for immediately delivery

Ar-15 30 round parkerized

Ar-15 40 round blued

Ar-15 40 round parkerized

These magazines are manufactured by American magazines.

American magazines is know for producing Factory quality
magazines at an affordable price.

We expect these to sell very quickly so get your order in
now.

Thanks from your friends at
 Gunclip Depot

www.gunclips.net

Gunclip Depot
22760 shadygrove cir
wildomar
ca 92595
United States
--
To unsubscribe or to change your contact details, visit:
http://getresponse.com/unsubscribe.html?"


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 18, 2008)

jordan said:


> Here is mine. S&w M&P as well. Trijicon ACOG and Surefire rails.




Jordan, which ACOG are you using? I see the mini red dot on top. How do you like that? I have used the 4x32 ACOG with the "iron sights" mounted on top. 

I actually prefer the ACOG as my primary sight, once you get the handle on how to use it properly. 

I have an EOTech 512 now, for this rifle... just curious as to which ACOG you were using.

Nice looking rifle, that's for sure. The more I shoot this Smith, the more I like it.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 18, 2008)

LaRue Tactical makes the best rail systems, IMHO and then Daniel Defense "Omega" rail if you don't want to have remove your hider, your FSB and gas tube and delta ring assembly. 

The LaRue system uses a propietary locking nut and a "keeper" plate to keep the rail from being twisted during foregrip use and kicking doors.  Many a gas tube has been pinched with lesser rail systems under hard duty use. Not good. 


I don't like any rails that are propietary to the upper unless it's from Knights, LaRue, Les Baer, etc. The M&P does have a rail system available but in my opinion it's a cheap knock off of lesser quality with little attention to what I've mentioned above. 

Just my :2c:


----------



## jordan (Nov 19, 2008)

GSXRanger said:


> Jordan, which ACOG are you using? I see the mini red dot on top. How do you like that? I have used the 4x32 ACOG with the "iron sights" mounted on top.
> 
> I actually prefer the ACOG as my primary sight, once you get the handle on how to use it properly.
> 
> ...



Its a 4x32. Crosshair reticle with bullet drop compensator. I do like the Docter sight. 7MOA.. IIRC. I do agree with you that its a great sight once you get a handle to use it properly.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 22, 2008)

pardus762 said:
			
		

> I just purchased a Rock River Arms stripped lower receiver. Ive had a woodie so long i'm feeling faint :cool:
> 
> I searched for days to try and find one, the only place that has good receivers is gunbroker.com from what I found.



If someone wants or needs one, there's a few left here from complete to partials or completely stripped. Even have a few 10.5 uppers as well:

http://dynamicarmament.com/items/AR-15-LOWER-RECEIVERS/list.htm


----------



## CAL (Nov 23, 2008)

Stag Arms has lowers in stock - the wait is only about 10 days.  Mine came in the mail today to my FFL dealer.


----------



## CAL (Nov 23, 2008)

pardus762 said:
			
		

> *TOO LATE, ALL OUT OF STOCK.*


Holy shit, they went FAST!  Well, I've got a couple brand new Stag lowers for sale


----------



## pardus (Nov 23, 2008)

How much?


----------



## Centermass (Nov 23, 2008)

Did you guys look at the link I posted? Dynamic still has several left (Stag, DPMS, LMT and others) 

There still around. You just have to do a little digging. 355.00-675.00 full lowers with stripped lowers from 325.00-399.00


----------



## CAL (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like lower receivers are still in stock here


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 29, 2008)

Went out for a fun day on the range today... 

Had a blast shooting. Got the HH6 out to try her hand at iron sights and the EOTech. 

What fun!!!


----------



## pardus (Nov 29, 2008)

$105 for a stripped receiver you can build later...


https://www.del-ton.com


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 30, 2008)

CAL said:
			
		

> Cool deal bro!  How'd she like the Eo?



She actually loved it once she got the hang of it. She is ambidextrous with most things... but she is left eye dominant. So, shooting a long gun, especially with optics, gives her fits. 

The EOTech allowed her to shoot it right handed, but still pick up the reticle with her left eye, whilst keeping both eyes open.

All in all, it was a great day. After shooting the AR's, we went over to the pistol side, and proceeded to kill some black circles with several hundred rounds through the 1911's, G34, G35 and G36. 

Fun day, fun day.


----------



## MontereyJack (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting your pics GSXRanger. Excellent looking rifles. 

www.Botachtactical.com is offering 15% off regular web pricing on all EOTech models. Was wondering how much you paid for yours and is it worth the price? Which model would you recommend?


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 3, 2008)

MontereyJack said:


> Thanks for posting your pics GSXRanger. Excellent looking rifles.
> 
> www.Botachtactical.com is offering 15% off regular web pricing on all EOTech models. Was wondering how much you paid for yours and is it worth the price? Which model would you recommend?



That package deal that comes with the EOTech 512 is an amazing price. I just called and left a message for them, if they give the 512, the Scope lens cover and the cam lock, all for 399, that's a damn good deal.

I paid $350.00 for my 512 through the HH6's dad. He has a FFL and orders through Sports South.

That is the cheapest I have been able to find on the 512 model. I would recommend the 512, since it uses AA batteries, instead of "N" batts. Unless you plan on using it with Night Vision, the 512 would work fine. If you are gonna use NVG's with it, go with the 552. Same sight, only the 552 is NVG compatible.

IMO, it is WELL worth the money.

I will get back with you once I get in contact with the link you showed. That is a HELL of a good deal, if all three things come with the 399 price tag.

Cheers!


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok, the package deal is no longer available. The 15% discount is. 

So, I just ordered another one, since this price is lower than I can get it through Sports South for. 

Here is what it came out to be... they gave me the discount on the Accu-cam lever as well.

Name                  Code                    Qty    Each  Options
--------------------------------------------------------------------
GG&G ACCUCAM          GGG-1190                  1   69.95
EOTech 512 Holosight  EOTech-512                1  399.00
                                        Subtotal  468.95
                                 Coupon discount  -70.34
                                    (eotechsale)
                                        Subtotal  398.61
                                        Shipping   13.50
                                             Tax    0.00
                                           Total  412.11


------------------------------------------------------------------------

She stated that it would ship within 24 hours, and I will let you all know how satisfactory the service is. All in all, this is a VERY good price.

Thanks for the link MJ!!!


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 3, 2008)

EverSoLost said:
			
		

> http://www.del-ton.com/Rifle_Kit_p/rkt103.htm
> 
> Am I reading this correctly, I can order a rifle for 465?  I wonder how I would go about ordering this rifle in CA?  You'll have to excuse my ignorance I only own a couple of pistols?



AFAIK,

That is a "kit". It would come with everything but the lower. I would be careful with a non known brand like that. As for california... you are pretty much screwed out there bro.

There is a forum called Cal Guns or something like that. You can google the information to see what makes a rifle "legal" in CA.

You need to move to Florida, and join MY unit.


----------



## Blue (Jan 8, 2009)

GSXRanger said:


> Went out for a fun day on the range today...
> 
> Had a blast shooting. Got the HH6 out to try her hand at iron sights and the EOTech.
> 
> What fun!!!


You mentioned tamiami trail in an earlier post, are you in south Florida? I'm in Miami and trying to find a decent range to go to.


----------

